# Need help finding correct router bit



## chrisswany (Jun 8, 2015)

I am fairly new to wood working and need some help. I am adding a pantry into our existing kitchen and I am looking to mimic our existing cabinet doors. I would rather make them myself as I have the tools to do so but I am not sure how to find the correct bits in order to do so. I believe the doors are pretty simple/standard cut on them so I am thinking some people may know just by seeing them and lead me in the right direction.

Here are some links to pictures of them.

https://goo.gl/photos/aATCcYNeejD1h3kT8

https://goo.gl/photos/RF7A4oAUySHesdmN6

https://goo.gl/photos/DtE2xbEck16xoqSu8

https://goo.gl/photos/8Nb5G2Yc85veU9sw8

If I have to I will buy some online but have not found exact match. Closest I have seen are these but the outer edge has a little variation to it.

http://www.cabinetnow.com/squared-recessed-panel/sierra

Any help would be appreciated. Also I am guessing they are red oak with a honey stain to them so if anyone has any opinions on that I would appreciate it as well.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

You could call Woodline USA at 800-472-6950 and ask them. I have had good luck talking with Wayne. Ask if you could e-mail him a picture and see if they have a matching bit.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Best advice I can give you is to start looking at online catalogs from places that sell a lot of bits, like MLCS. It's going to be hard to know if you've got an exact match without being able to hold the actual bit against your door, though.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The inside edges look like applied cove molding to me the outside edges are called finger pull. The cove molding can be made w/ this bit.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Bondo is right: the inside edges do look like applied molding. As for the rest, I'd almost bet that a company like that would be using a shaper, not a router, to cut those pieces. It may be a little difficult to find a router bit that matches exactly. I think I saw a Yonico bit that was close at http://www.precisionbits.com/ Others, such as MLCS may have them too.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't worry about making y our own applied molding. Just use your router to mold the edge of a board then cut the molded edge off the board with your table saw.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Tough to tell from the pic, but it looks more like an ogee cope-and-stick to me, similar to the ogee set here

The door edge looks similar to this

p.s. You say you "have the tools." Do you have a shaper? Router table? Ever done cope-and stick joinery?


----------



## chrisswany (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for all of the feedback everyone. I will continue to look through some catalogs and also may reach out for more help. As for tools I don't have a shaper as I just assumed it was done with a router which I have. I have never done cope-stick before but looking forward to trying and learning more about it.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

You have a router, which is a good thing, but do you have a router table? Those cuts are best done on a table.


----------



## chrisswany (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a table as my table saw has a spot to attach my router.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool. That should do the job then. Good luck with the bit search.


----------

